# creeping jenny



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Is it safe to use in a vivarium. I was gonna place it on some cork bark.
-JOn


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive found that it needs bright light. Didnt do too well in my viv for that reason I think.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It also likes it wet. I used to grow it in my pond in Houston.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30771

Check out the last post.

In a tank with a drip wall, it may climb. Otherwise, it's a case of planting it in the tank on the bottom in the substrate to get it established, and if it likes it enough, it will more than happily climb. It tends to like more moisture than many initially have on their backgrounds, but if established in substrate it likes (moist to underwater) it will often climb around a nice humid tank. 

You can also try creeping fig instead (plant it the same way, as long as it has established roots in substrate it likes it will climb).

I've used both the standard creeping jenny and the goldilocks creeping jenny (lime green form) both with success in vivs... but the goldilocks does like more light, as many lime forms do, so make sure to have good lighting with that form.


----------

